# The Game of Golf



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Ive looked for a golf thread but i cant seem to find one.

So there must be a few of us on here who play.

So myself play off 16. but there must be some SFG's out there!

Im a self taught golfer who used to work at a driving range so watching other people play and the odd free lesson off the pro.

Im just getting ready now for the new season, im no winter golfer i hate being cold :lol:

This season think im really going to put some hours in around the green to improve the short game.

Whats your targets this year?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Would love to get on the course more than twice a year, used to play 2-3 times a week when I was employed.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Just get playing again haven't played in 3 years. Used to play 3-4 times a week as i worked in the pro shop at meldrum house golf club when i was at college.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have only just taken the game up and christ its got hold of me already, All i want to do is play, I have managed to get my h-cap dow to 23.4.
My aim for this year is to get to 18-20 but as i am getting more busy with work i am finding it harder to find time ( roll on summer )


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

I took it up about 3 yrs ago and don't have a handicap. used to play 3 times a week when i started but due to other commitments i've only managed about 4 rounds in the last 2 years one of which i will admit was on barbados golf club on my wedding day.


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

Im off 14 at the moment but that makes me a bit of a bandit  should be off 12. I learnt as a kid but in the last 2 years started playing again.

My tips for those starting out. Play regularly, don't worry about hitting long and try to learn and play to course etiquette.

Also golf bidder is brilliant 2 or 3 even 5 year old kit is pretty much just as good as todays newest releases.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

EthanCrawford said:


> Just get playing again haven't played in 3 years. Used to play 3-4 times a week as i worked in the pro shop at meldrum house golf club when i was at college.


Used to love working in the pro shop when i did my apprenticeship, my local club's shop was tiny but had some right laugh's with the other assistant, would often take out the second hand kit for a trial, money was rubbish but made up for in repairs and lessons.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm off 5 - did golf academy at my local college a few years back. Can't wait for some better weather!

drew


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

I love golf, although only a 15 h/cap, need to seriously work on the short game!!!

Myself and scott170 organise our works golf outings :thumb:


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Ive just started to play more recently now. I used to play twice a week when I was 16.
Played off 18 at the time but now havent played in about 5 years.

My goal is to become more consistent hopefully and cure my slice on my drives.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Started playing earlier this year but has pretty much only been down the range. Done a few rounds around a 3 par 9 hole and I spend most of my time in the woods.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Haven't played for 7/8 years now but still long to have the time to be able to get back into it. I got down to an 18 while I was playing but for some reason 4 and 7 irons always hooked left for me and it's still one thing I'd like to work on.

Worst day playing golf was an Easter tournament. I was playing off 21 handicap and had the round of my life, everything was going in, nothing going wide, ended up -18 for a single round, so I shot a 75 on a 72 shot course.

Some kid on a 36 handicap ended up -20....... ouch that p155ed on my bonfire didn't it


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Fellow golf lover here, was going to suggest a wee section for it. Play off 15. 

Whats in your bags guys ? 

Ive got a wee set of wilson staff ci11 
callaway fti driver
nike sq 7 wood 
some rotten hybrid which cost me about £10 lol ! 

Using titleist pro v1x's just now 

I am also looking for a new driver, something which gets better distance and also have a weekly lesson to try and improve my swing. 

ADDICTIVE


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> Whats in your bags guys ?


Santa brought me Ping G15 driver, use Yonex VM-1 irons, vokey wedge 54 degree and a 58 degree callaway and an Odyssey putter which is heavy as i was leaving everything short.

Ball wise, mainly Srixon


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

In my bag:

Taylormade R580 Driver (Stiff flex - I was young when I bought this and had no idea)
Mizuno Mp001 5 wood (lovely club)
John Letters Trilogy T3 Irons (bought them 7 years ago, gonna upgrade in the next couple of months)
Ping Putter (given to me by uncle)

Ball wise, whatever I find lol


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

In the bag I have

Driver Titleist 905R 9.5 stiff
Iron's Mizuno MP52 stiff 5.5 X Rifle shaft 3-9
Putter Oddyssey #7 black series
Wedge's Mizuno T series 52 degree and Titleist vokey spin milled 56 degree
Golf ball's Titleist Pro V1
Handicap 5


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

So in the bag:

Titleist 907 D1 9.5 Proforce V2 Stiff
Bridgestone 3&5 wood Proforce V2 Stiff
MD Equaliser 21* Proforce V2 Stiff
G2 Irons fujikura Stiff 1/2inch tipped (3/4/5 all HL)
Ping Tour W 52/56/60 Wedges
Yes Marilyn Putter 33inch

Im always swapping and changing whats in and out i have quite a few clubs in the garage often change wedges 5 wood rescue and putter 

Balls: Bridgestone E5 and ProV1's but tend to play with srixon on practice rounds and in rubbish weather.

I love just getting out in the summer having a laugh with my mates. Got down the range the other day and playing my usual slight draw very pleased the way i was hitting the ball.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Taylor Made for me.

Driver- TM XR-O5 8.5d S

Irons- TM 300 series forged with rifle 6.0.

Wedges- Cleveland 50 d & 56 d black

Putter- Rossa Daytona 1.

Still have a few of my original Spalding tour edition blades, identical ones that Greg Norman won the Open with, like butter knives but unbelievable feel.

Started playing when I was about 12 and got down to single figures by the time I was 14-15, did an apprenticeship when I left school and became assistant to the pro for a year, money was rubbish and girls came along so the interest faded.
Started playing again after a 10 year break and got down to a handicap of 3, since being self employed there is little time to get a round in and probably get out 2-3 times a year now. 
Still able to play to a reasonable level and quite amusingly had a lads weekend at the Belfry, argued my handicap and negotiated on a 6, first day on the Derby course shot a 67 gross (-3), got nearest the pin and cleaned up on the money, you can only imagine the stick I took for the first few hours.:lol:

What I do find now I don't play as often, is I don't stress so much about having a bad shot or round, it's far more enjoyable and that's the way it should be.:thumb:


----------



## Mike197 (Feb 18, 2010)

Good to see some fellow golfers on here I have just fully qualified as a PGA professional and work at a club near York. My equipment list is as follows

Driver: Nike VR Pro Driver 9.5 (Project X 6.5 shaft)

3 Wood: Nike 15 degrees (Diamana blue board 83g extra stiff) same 3 wood and spec as Tiger whoop whoop.

5 Wood: Titleist 9something lol (prolite black stiff shaft)

Irons: 3-pw Titleist CB irons (s300 shafts)

Wedges: 58 and 52 Vokey spin milled oil can

Putter: (Right this is my baby and now including the price is worth to me over £500)
Scotty Cameron studio select newport 2, Custom shop with my name on the back, custom shop stamps in the cherry bombs on the back, translucent green paintfill and the black and green custom shop head cover and grip.

And a garage full of old equipment that i have used over the years and im only 23


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Another golfer here :wave:

Played since I was old enough basically, and currently playing off 4. Member of The West Lancashire Golf Club, just don't play enough, maybe once every couple of weeks.

In my bag:

Driver - TaylorMade SuperQuad TP 9.5 X-Stiff
3 Wood - TaylorMade TP 13*
Irons - TaylorMade MB's 3-PW
Wedges - Vokeys 52, 56, 60
Putter - Scotty Cameron La Costa

Have got a couple of other Scotty's too :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadly not played for 3 years due to couple of opps. off 5 on a good day.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Driver- Ping G10 10.5 deg

3 Wood: Ping G10

5 Wood: Ping G10

21 deg Ping G10 Hybrid 

Irons- Ping G15 White dot.

Wedges- 52deg Ping Tour wedge

Putter- Rossa TaylorMade Ghost. I have a Scotty Cameron for sale though.

Im loving the fact that i can golf all year round now !


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

I used to play off of 8.2 when i was at college and played at least 3 times a week, but then I started a job as an apprentice and have only played once since march  
Hopefully I will be getting back into it when the weather turns and get back into playing regularly.


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

Driver: Ping G10 (stiff)

TM Burner utilities 3 and 4 (Stiff)

Wilston Staff Di7 Irons (I ditched Callaway X20's for them)

Odyssey Marksman Putter.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

So whos been playing winter league or throughout winter? I was going to get onto the course today but got sidelined with a few things.

Just bought a few clubs on ebay and sold a couple!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

burger said:


> So whos been playing winter league or throughout winter? I was going to get onto the course today but got sidelined with a few things.
> 
> Just bought a few clubs on ebay and sold a couple!


Playing winter league, played last Saturday and got beat 3&2, then played Friday and won 2&1. We play pairs better ball at our club, not going to qualify for the knock out stages this year I don't think


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I went down the range today, and I was awful. I think I could of thrown the balls straighter and further than most of my shots.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Im on the lookout for a new driver and putter. I have an old callaway Fti which is ok but it makes a horrible noise, kind of like the the new cobra drivers.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I trying to shift a bridgestone 5 wood but no one wants it on ebay. Cost me £120 2nd hand from america and thats just for the head since put a proforce v2 shaft in so is a £200 clubs and no one wants it for £50 on ebay.

Shows how brand snobbery shows in all hobbies  haha

Im not a fan of my titleist 907 but will see how i get on over the next 6 weeks or so.


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Play off 6 ,but need to get back into the game this year

Ping G 10 driver
Ping irons
52 &56 ping wedges
Scotty cameron newport 2


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

oooo nice thread , dont play any more due to a back injury , but a long time ago just missed out on becoming an assistant , played off 6 for a number of years before and after that summer , still got all my kit (wishful thinking )
driver taylor made titanium 9degree
4 wood ben hogan persimmon(and thats wood to you youngsters )
irons dunlop maxfli 
putter george lowe oldie but goodie , the golden bear used to use one .
carry bag izzo 
boy do i miss the game .
tip for the thread starter get lessons as soon as poss , as bad habits are a pita to lose later on .
bit like machine polishing


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

burger said:


> I trying to shift a bridgestone 5 wood but no one wants it on ebay. Cost me £120 2nd hand from america and thats just for the head since put a proforce v2 shaft in so is a £200 clubs and no one wants it for £50 on ebay.
> 
> Shows how brand snobbery shows in all hobbies  haha
> 
> Im not a fan of my titleist 907 but will see how i get on over the next 6 weeks or so.


Funnily enough I just watched brigestones fitting centre, quite impressive.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

well I guess I'm lucky as I'm working in Indonesia and get to play every sunday at the cost of £30 a round including caddy and buggy with some really nice courses I don't play off a handicap as i prefer to play to relax and have fun


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm trying to get into golf seriously again.

I used to be a member of a private course as a junior but that was about 15 years ago.

Am getting regular lessons, hitting the driving range a lot, and trying to get in as many rounds as possible.
My score hasn't really moved considering the changes the lessons have made, so I'm pretty stoked. Now just got to hit the balls to get the consistency.

I've got Ping G15:
Irons 4-SW (White grip, green dot)
3W stiff shaft; and
Driver 10.5* stiff shaft

Odyssey 2-ball Putter

I hit Nike balls but might switch to Callaway.


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

I went back to golf 3 years ago after more than ten years away. Didn't manage to get as many games as I'd like last year because I worked away from home for 6 months over the summer hence handicap has went up to 8. Never had a lesson although the Mrs bought me one for my christmas this year.


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Should have mentioned that in my bag I have

Driver - Talor Made R5XL
3, 5 Wood and Recovery - Cheap Maxfli ones from my starter set but Im hitting them well so why change
Irons - Mizuno MP58's
56d Wedge - Cleveland CG14
Putter - Odyssey white hot tour Rossie.

Go to Spain once a year to play some courses but its getting very pricey.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I love my golf, nothing better than getting out on the course.
My aims for this year are to get out as much as possible because I didn't play anywhere near as much as I'd like to last year. I don't have a handicap but I want to get to where 80 something is my regular score rather than having the rounds that get into the 90's. My driving and mid to long irons are fine, it's from about 100 yards in that I'm losing strokes hand over fist, I know I can play the shots I just think it's a concentration thing. If I can get out enough this year, and get up the range enough for practice then I want to be looking at consistent low 80s with hopefully 1 or 2 70 something rounds.

Just changed kit for this year and liking the feel of it in the few rounds I've had with it

Driver, Cobra S9 (new)
3 wood, Srixon (had this a couple of years)
Irons, Cobra S9 (new)
Cleveland Golf 60degree low bounce wedge (had this a while, can be a PITA this, but bloody nice when I'm hitting it well)
Putter, Odysee 2 ball (had this a few years, wouldn't change it) 

I tend to buy whatever balls are on special but don't buy cheap balls, Callaway at the minute. I love Pro V1s and buy them whenever I can afford to.


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

pooma said:


> I love my golf, nothing better than getting out on the course.
> My aims for this year are to get out as much as possible because I didn't play anywhere near as much as I'd like to last year. I don't have a handicap but I want to get to where 80 something is my regular score rather than having the rounds that get into the 90's. My driving and mid to long irons are fine, it's from about 100 yards in that I'm losing strokes hand over fist, I know I can play the shots I just think it's a concentration thing. If I can get out enough this year, and get up the range enough for practice then I want to be looking at consistent low 80s with hopefully 1 or 2 70 something rounds.
> 
> Just changed kit for this year and liking the feel of it in the few rounds I've had with it
> ...


I wee tip that helped me when I was struggling with the short game is not to get too focused on the flag. Start by aiming for anywhere on the green and allow for 2 putts. Before you know it the confidence will rise and you can get more and more daring.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks, I don't get tunnel vision to the flag. Normally thinking heart of the green unless the flag is there to be aimed at. Same as chips around the green, I know lads who aim for the flag, I always look at where the break is and how the ball will run out, you wouldn't just point a put straight at the flag so why should a chip be different. Something that has got my numbers down is my chips around the green, I always used to try and chuck the ball in the air to land with in feet of the cup, now I'm reading the green and trying to get the ball on the floor as soon as possible.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I used to play off 6 when i was 16. I wanted to turn pro when i finished School but my parents wouldnt let me before i had some qualifications to fall back on if it didnt work out. 

So i went to college / got a job found women and drink and slowly stopped playing. 

Only played about 5 times in the last 10 years now. Would like to start up again but just havent got the time.


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

im off 18, im alright until i get to the green and then putt like happy gilmore when he first starts golf 

Driver: callaway ft9 8.5 degree
3 wood: titleist 909 f3
Irons: mizuno mx15
putter: scotty cameron studio
pro v1x


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

How about as well as posting equipment people post good courses they've played in the UK (including prices) and also good golf holiday destinations.

I went to La Torre last year which is part of Polaris World, very reasonably priced and get to play on all their courses (we played 3 different ones) all very good. Not much to do locally on the complex but Murcia is near by.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I play at Swaffham Golf club in Norfolk. 

A very nice par 71 Parkland course. Nothing especially tricky with not a single bit of water on it but for a very average golfer such as myself perfectly challenging enough.

Currently £25 for a 'Winter Warmer' which is a round of golf plus either brekkie or lunch off the chef's menu.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

I cant believe it i have just been offered a place at my local club for a two day trip to Celtic Manor in the first week in April for £89.00, obviously not on the main course but the The Montgomerie and the The Roman Road, Roll on April :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stu-pot said:


> How about as well as posting equipment people post good courses they've played in the UK (including prices) and also good golf holiday destinations.
> 
> I went to La Torre last year which is part of Polaris World, very reasonably priced and get to play on all their courses (we played 3 different ones) all very good. Not much to do locally on the complex but Murcia is near by.


Had a brilliant time at the Belfry, lads weekend and played The Derby and PGA course, both offer a challenging mix, The Derby is a little more open and offers the ability to boom a few drives of, the PGA is more a plan your way round course, with bunkers strategically placed to catch you out.

The Bellair nightclub is worth a giggle as well.


----------



## Stu-pot (Feb 10, 2009)

Rough prices would be a good idea too.

La torre was about 200 quid for the apartment including 3 rounds of golf on very nice courses. Flights and car added another 250 easily.

I saw a deal on for 150 to play on the 2010 course and montgommery course and BB at Celtic Manor, which seemed a bargain!!!


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bellair hahaha great spot!! Do PGA trainin at the Belfry we have great crack in der...


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

*Golf iPhone App*

A while ago, I purchased Golfshot Lite (Free). I found it to be a good scorer and stats keeper for almost every course in the world. If it's not on there, take a photo of the course scorecard and send it in. They'll update it very quickly. But it was just that, a scorer. It didn't really help with course management.

So I upgraded to GolfShot GPS. Which includes aerial views of the course with GPS markers for layups, bunker distances (and distance to clear), measure your shot and much more. It also sends an email to all the players straight after the game (lite does this too). Very cool, check it out. I use this EVERY round without fail.

They also do automatic handicapping, stroke and stableford play...

I also recently bought the Golfscape GPS Rangefinder addon (augmented reality) but takes too long to use during a game. Also cool (to show off) though.

The stats they keep are, Driving accuracy (per course if you want), GIRs, scrambling and sand save performance, putting averages per hole and GIR, scores by PAR, scoring (eagles, birdies, pars, bogies, 2+)...

If you've never heard of them. I certainly recommend them. Pricey, yes. Haven't played a round without using it though.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

+1 for Golfshot GPS on the iphone.. i bought it back home for £18.99 or something..Best £18.99 i've spent! Works over here in Perth Oz as well.

After you finish your round it emails you your scorcard if you want..It also saves up to 5 other golfers, which you can input their handicap and it adjusts it as you play.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I play all over in the north east, Sharpley nr Seaham seems to be in favour with the lads I play with at the moment, 15 notes each if there are 4 of you. It's not long been open and is very young but still offers a challenge and the greens are probably among the best I've played.

I was a member at The george washington, an established parkland course which in places feels like it's been carved out of a forest that's been there for years, a cracking course in the summer but holds the water terribly in the winter. looking at about £25.

Prudhoe is a nice little course that has a few par 4's that are just over the 300 yard mark which means the big hitters can get close from the tee or maybe even hit greens. Been a while but IIRC last time I played was about 20 quid.

I live close to Durham city GC which is a nice course and I don't play it nearly enough, a mate of mine had a hole in one there.

One of my favourites though is Woodham nr newton aycliffe, a cracking course that I enjoy playing every time, and it always kicks my 4rse. Another one that holds water in the winter though which is a shame as there was only 14 holes open when I played it a couple of weeks ago, that said the pro is always friendly and he told me which 4 holes to play again to make up 18, and I'd only paid a fiver as I booked up on teetimes .co.uk. and on the same site was getting rounds here for a tenner in the summer, turn up and play and you're looking at 20 pound.

I'm off to Leeds in April, Hollins Hall, I was there a couple of years ago and thought the course was beautiful, and the hotel was brilliant. 90 notes has bought me a round on the monday, evening meal, bed and breakfast and a round on the tuesday, you can't be vext at that now can you?


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Theres great value now on golf i live in Dublin work in a pro shop beside portmarnock and portmarnock links (B. Langer) you can play the links for €40 about £30 weekdays an €50 weekend big step down from €125!! played there yesterday freezin cold but place is in great condition better condition then summer believe it or not! 

If any UK lads were thinkin of a trip i believe they do a b&b in the hotel plus golf for €50 midweek only ten mins from airport!

If anyone is thinkin of a trip to Dublin let me know i'll try help with any info i can


----------

